# Where is trojan fight wear?



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Promised Jan release, but its nearly March now......

whats the dealio?

Still waiting to see these designs?


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Seems to have dissapeared. shame really, was looking forward to seeing some of their stuff.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing.....Does seem to be a few Rivals popping up though Tom, Demon fightwear, Animus apparel oh and theres always Bellator Gero and GNP clothing :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

G N P clothing really have made a royal c**t of things, i ordered 2 tshirts off them in December and got them a couple of days later, but after reading the thread over on cage warriors i am tempted to bin them :laugh::laugh:

Trojan fight wear is probably too busy training or something? Hmm...........


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Sadly the UK MMA industry isn't lined with gold like a lot of people think it is...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> Promised Jan release, but its nearly March now......
> 
> whats the dealio?
> 
> Still waiting to see these designs?


It takes longer than a few months to design a triangle that makes you kick higher. Give him time, it will be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

He had a site and all so its got to be serious, then again, maybe he just didnt want to associated with it.......


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> He had a site and all so its got to be serious, then again, maybe he just didnt want to associated with it.......


That site was juts a free site tho, one you just make through google or something.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> I was wondering the same thing.....Does seem to be a few Rivals popping up though Tom, Demon fightwear, Animus apparel oh and theres always Bellator Gero and GNP clothing :laugh::laugh:


hahaha 

they all come and go like the change of the wind soon as they over spend and realise there is no money init they go belly under.

twat head fight wear

smash em fight stuff

tap n slap combat shizzle

rape some bitches grappling gear

same old same old


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

or maybe he was just a wanabee dreamer that ddnt really know what he was doing?... mma market is litterd with shitty overnight companys that will come n go sorry :S just saying what every one else is thinking...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> hahaha
> 
> they all come and go like the change of the wind soon as they over spend and realise there is no money init they go belly under.
> 
> ...


Ive got a twat head fighwear tee its boss!!!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Ive got a twat head fighwear tee its boss!!!


mate u r a twat head,

all the quimlets begging u to take free shitty old over washed stock coz they think ur awesome.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> mate u r a twat head,
> 
> all the quimlets begging u to take free shitty old over washed stock coz they think ur awesome.


ooooooooooooo get you!!! :tuf

Could be worse could design stuff for people waste hours for free but never get it actually made?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> ooooooooooooo get you!!! :tuf
> 
> Could be worse could design stuff for people waste hours for free but never get it actually made?


aye defo! tell me about it,

cud be worse again, I cud be eating that jacket potato ur eating right now that i dipped my bollocks in


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i heard gary glitter is teaming up with blitz sport to bring out glitzy blitz fight wear...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

james8 said:


> i heard gary glitter is teaming up with blitz sport to bring out glitzy blitz fight wear...


lol legend


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

james8 said:


> i heard gary glitter is teaming up with blitz sport to bring out glitzy blitz fight wear...


ooooo PEDO WEAR!!!! :thumb


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

id buy it i always liked him, met him back stage at a show when i was a kid n he was a really nice guy he even said he could be my secret uncle!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

james8 said:


> id buy it i always liked him, met him back stage at a show when i was a kid n he was a really nice guy he even said he could be my secret uncle!


haha


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

james8 said:


> id buy it i always liked him, met him back stage at a show when i was a kid n he was a really nice guy he even said he could be my secret uncle!


That like Tom (Razorstorm) with me, said if i went in store room special moments would happen that were our special secret


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> That like Tom (Razorstorm) with me, said if i went in store room special moments would happen that were our special secret


its just a cover for our crack dealing empire


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

to be honest, I liked the look of some of the stuff I saw other than the strange shorts design although I like the look.

As for being no money in it, I sold all of my sample gear of shorts and rashguards at profit and through twitter, which is why I haven't been on here much lately, I have made a good amount of profit and lots of contacts through the course, which is before we officially launch in summer. Sure never say never and it could go tits up tomorrow but I only did it because I wanted free kit anyway! cheap Yorkshire lad!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> to be honest, I liked the look of some of the stuff I saw other than the strange shorts design although I like the look.
> 
> As for being no money in it, I sold all of my sample gear of shorts and rashguards at profit and through twitter, which is why I haven't been on here much lately, I have made a good amount of profit and lots of contacts through the course, which is before we officially launch in summer. Sure never say never and it could go tits up tomorrow but I only did it because I wanted free kit anyway! cheap Yorkshire lad!


by definition that is making money and having a turn over on a small scale. But the market is not big enough to sustain a proper average size business with facilities + all the marketing and general out goings that appear as the business develops and moves forward.

This is why so many mma businesses pop up and go under because they over commit with the excitement of their starting "success" and plow investment in. The investment is hardly ever fruitful as the industry is a vacuum of money swallowing traps which 99% of people fall for.

There are too many people that have the design abilities of a 10 year old retarded zoo monkey that think they can put "Twathead fight wear" on a t-shirt in biro and it will sell. This means they have to out source for a half decent design, this costs a lot of money.

There are too many start up shops that think they can run a business as dropship successfully - It doesn't work.... At all...

There are too many wanna be distributors that offer pathetic mark up on products and expect end user shops to physically be able to run a business off the terrible mark up percentages. These dudes have rates to pay and families to feed. Without being greedy that shit cannot be done if people are not letting you earn money.

There are too many people expecting stuff for free. Everyone who walks past a dojo thinks they should get something for free as sponsorship. Just because some ones uncle's sister's dog might see the item, tell their best friend who doesnt give a flying rats bollock and everyone will come buy it. Errrr that does not work. All that happens is they tell a friend they got it all free and everyone expects it all for nothing.

The most redic case of sponsorship iv herd was some body asking to be sponsored who was going to WATCH a show, and thought everyone would want the item because he was sitting cage side.

There is only just about enough business for the companies that have been running for at least 6 months. Anyone who is thinking of starting a mma business should take up golf or do something else. The reason being is products reach a saturation point. As the market is so small there are only so many people who will buy mma gloves or mma shorts etc. When everyone who was gonna buy them has bought them you then have saturation point on the remaining stock.

"Distributors" have over stocked on a product and have a warehouse full and all the shops are still fully stocked.

This is when the sales start to kick in, so every shop will have a sale on trying to squeeze out any last remaining transactions they can. Eventually the sale war gets so competitive between the shops have to keep lowering prices. Bare in mind the mark up on most MMA products is pathetic from a distributor. This means the shops are making even less than they should, not to mention the devaluation of the brands and products they are selling (which isn't their fault because they have to make money).

Over the next 2 years your going to see more and more companies close, pop up and close.

There are already outfits like sports direct taking on MMA brands, Yes its great for the popularity of the sport. But for the industry its bad, as it will slowly push out all the "little guys" who have been going for years. This is due to the fact the huge companies like sports direct etc have enough money to price out even the "distributors", which has already happened with the likes of tapout.

Overall these little things add up and break down the foundations of a solid financial industry. Which is turn means there is basically no money to be made to support a proper sized business and everyone who is starting up now is chasing ghosts.

Most of the brands your probably looking at now (UK) and thinking they are earning money are basically pushing around turn over and floating investment. The ones that cannot or have not put big investment in have either closed down or semi converted into shops to sell other peoples stuff in hopes to earn money becayse the brand alone does not bring in enough capital to put beans on the table


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

completely agree that it would be next to impossible to get something huge out but I think as MMA grows over here things will open slightly.

The main problem IMO is the UFC who of course everyone watches and sees the brands associated with them. Problem is, you have to pay them to appear on the shows and then sponsor a fighter too! Imagine the money you'd have to fork out? Maybe trojan is busy doing that?

My route at the moment is purely to offer custom stuff to raise the profile so we've got some good stuff out there and are tying up some things where possible with fighters for March on but out of it, I've got lots of kit for free - well t shirts and shorts anyway! Only thing is, I can't go to kaobon with a shooters t and can't go to sapphire with a kaobon t. I've got all these tops but can only wear them at certain places and the shorts I did for brig, well now he's in brasil and I'm at bjj class taught by a little brazillian gracie warrior, I can't wear them either because they have luta livre allover!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

PS

Love that Leeds crossfit gear you've done. I'm a leeds lad too!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

There is money to be made in this game, its knowing what to sell, what not to sell, and picking the right suppliers, im talking from a retail point of view though, from a design point of view, i agree with Tom, it takes a lot of money to get any where and with the amount of brands popping up, i can see it being a saturated market soon enough


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> There is money to be made in this game, its knowing what to sell, what not to sell, and picking the right suppliers, im talking from a retail point of view though, from a design point of view, i agree with Tom, it takes a lot of money to get any where and with the amount of brands popping up, i can see it being a saturated market soon enough


I personelly think MMA is corupt as f**k! For the reason we need to get stock of rivals and for that reason it will always be shit for smaller shops. So the suppliers like Made 4 Fighters get bigger and bigger as we remain one size. Plus they dont give a fook about us atall were if we went to say Tapout direct they would break there balls to help us out, were when i started I needed just a letter to say "we supply Anaconda Combat with MMA Clothing" I was told they were far too busy to help me out.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Why do you need to buy stock from rivals? Surely you could go direct?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Not always no, Suppliers have certain distributors where by if you want to sell a product or brand you have to buy from that distributor. This is the same in a lot of industries though, The sports Supplement industry is similar


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Its kinda catch 22, coz ur competing with certain companies which are primarily shops, but have distributor rights for some of the brands.

They have little tricks to keep businesses that are smaller than them that way so they remain bigger. Its abit poo really


----------

